# Review /comparison Takamura R2 <-> Ginga Stainless



## Ruso (Feb 23, 2015)

A little review slash comparison of *Takamura R2 210mm yo Gyut*o and *Ginga Stainless 240mm wa Gyuto*
*First of all, fit and finish:*
Both knives F&F is decent but not splendid. Gingas spine and choil are eased not rounded. Takamuras choil is eased however the spine was only worked for the first inch. Honestly, it looks like the retailer worked on it instead the manufactured. 
Gingas handle is well done, no gaps/ridges between the handle and the ferrule, but the feel is on a plastic side.
Takamuras handle is less polished; you can feel small ridges where the rivets are and a slight misfit of the bolster. Possibly due to the difference in humidity, but does not give the best impression. On a good note, the handle is a beauty.
Overall, Gingas Fit and Finish is better.
*Performance:*
I used both knives exclusively for roughly two months. Note, I only cook at home so the use is slight. Both come very thin behind the edge and quite sharp right out of the box. First couple weeks my preference was gravitating towards Ginga, but suddenly Ive noticed that I started to like Takamura better. I was little bit surpassed on why, so I stropped Ginga on a diamond loaded leather and it become apparent that the edge needed a little bit of refreshment. Also, I think I started to like slightly flatter profile of Takamura. Food release of both is mediocre, but that to expect on a thin knives like this. Something to note: Ginga is more like 65/35 (guessing) grind while Takamura appears to be grounded evenly on both sides. 
Overall, both are great great cutters, and I would be hard pressed to pick one. 
*Edge Retention:*
Takamura wins here. But I have to note that Takamura is more prone to micro-chipping.
*Sharpening:*
In two month I only sharpened Ginga once, and it was a breeze. I did not have to sharpen Takamura yet. I only stropped her on 8K today to remove the microchips. Both knives reacted well on 1micron diamond loaded leather. 
*Conclusion:*
Here you go, both are really nice knives especially at this price point. Very thin, light and go through food like lasers. One has better fit and finish another better edge retention. 
Looks is something subjective, my personal opinion is that Takamura is a beauty, beauty in its simplicity. 
I will keep both knives, since I enjoy using both of them. Please do not make me choose just one 

*Pics (from new buy thread):*


----------



## Matus (Feb 23, 2015)

Thank you - very informative review. I would like to ask - since both of these are lasers - how much do they flex (or how stiff they are)?


----------



## Ruso (Feb 23, 2015)

I did not notice any flex that would bother me. I just tried to flex them by hand and there is definitely some flex similar to Kono HD2.


----------



## chinacats (Feb 23, 2015)

Nice review Ruso, thanks! I'd the Ginga a knife bought direct from Ashi?


----------



## Ruso (Feb 23, 2015)

chinacats said:


> Nice review Ruso, thanks! I'd the Ginga a knife bought direct from Ashi?



Thanks.
Yes it was bought from Ashi.


----------



## SolidSnake03 (Feb 23, 2015)

From the Ginga stuff of Jon's I have owned I believe his has full rounded spines and choils, least mine were....

Just an fyi on it, the Takamura looks like a beautiful knife! Been pining to try one out again for a while now


----------



## petefromNY (Mar 9, 2015)

Solid review. I've been looking at grabbing one of the takamura pettys.


----------



## aboynamedsuita (Mar 11, 2015)

Ruso said:


> Takamuras handle is less polished; you can feel small ridges where the rivets are and a slight misfit of the bolster. Possibly due to the difference in humidity, but does not give the best impression. On a good note, the handle is a beauty.



I've noticed the same thing with mine as well (rivets anyways), but it is nothing like on the ZKramer 52100. I notice this on one of each of my Takamura R2 and Pro, but not on the Hana. Overall it isn't a deal breaker for me.


----------

